# A little... BOWCHICKA WOW WOW



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Yes fellas... Pr0n!!!
































































I must be patient... Their time will come. At least for 1 of them in about a week. :tongue1:


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Dayummmmm looks tasty


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Behold, they are beautiful!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweetness and great pics!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent! Congrats, I love the Epi Especiales!


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

que rico


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Finishing up a Epi #1 sent to me from another fine BOTL -------some fine smokes, love them!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Drooling in my coffee right now. Those look great. Nice pick up.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

mmmmMMmmmmmmmmm those look good enough to smoke~


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

those....are....breathtaking..

congrats on the pickup!!


----------



## jsmoothe (Jul 26, 2010)

I swear I could smell the aroma....just for a second....


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Just finished my box off a couple of weeks ago....GREAT SMOKES!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy: I hope you are well.

Great pictures and a wonderful smoke, I really enjoy those and the bands are really something to look at.

Best regards, tony


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Nom nom nom! :hungry:


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

fuente~fuente,
You the Man!Great pictures,Great cigars!
Ernie


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

:jaw: :smash: i needs to stop looking on puff....


----------

